# Timber



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Timber
Female Fawl Merle Great Dane
Half Euro
From a harl x harl Breeding


6 Weeks, come home on May 27th 2011


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You are turning into a serious same addict. I think you need to go to rehab.


She's SO cute though.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> You are turning into a serious same addict. I think you need to go to rehab.
> 
> 
> She's SO cute though.


Lol, perhaps!
6 dogs at home isn't TOO bad is it? having two puppies around at once will be a challenge, I'm sure. But I was very eager to get the clock ticking, and after all I waited a LONG time to buy this kind of house with this kind of space. I suppose I wasted no time in finding suitable dogs to *hopefully* be my foundation dogs for breeding. I'm so excited. So. So. SO. Excited.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, just... wow.  She's precious!!!!!!! All of these dane puppy pictures make me want a dane! Sigh, one day... after I have another few Catahoulas and a couple of Ridgebacks.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

*DANE* addict. Damn phone. 

That's awesome Linsey. If I could, I'd be all for having a heard. I'm a whacko who might be getting a third dog in July if I get a job/finances lined up by then and can find an apartment....yeah. Stupid me


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Stunning!!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! 

I'm seriously in love with your dogs!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Adorable!! Love the ears up and flowing pic!!!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Is her muzzle a little wider than your other danes? Is that something that will change over time? Or is that a european thing? Just something I noticed, but I could obviously be COMPLETELY OFF on that one lol 


I love her coloring. I would like to smush her please.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Fawn Merle? Didn't even know that color existed XD. LShe has the awesomest eye color too :biggrin:.
How do you manage to feed so many dogs/pups? Lol, I'd be livin under a bridge on bread and water.

P.S: Just a question, aren't Harl x Harl breedings undesirable under certain circumstances? Is there a way to know if they will produce double merles?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> Is her muzzle a little wider than your other danes? Is that something that will change over time? Or is that a european thing? Just something I noticed, but I could obviously be COMPLETELY OFF on that one lol


No, I don't think so. It could be a little bit, I haven't seen her in person since she was about a week old, though! Euros tend to have a bit more jowl than american lines, but baby Danes tend to have chunky little faces to begin with. 
COmpare:











3Musketeers said:


> Fawn Merle? Didn't even know that color existed XD. LShe has the awesomest eye color too :biggrin:.
> How do you manage to feed so many dogs/pups? Lol, I'd be livin under a bridge on bread and water.
> 
> P.S: Just a question, aren't Harl x Harl breedings undesirable under certain circumstances? Is there a way to know if they will produce double merles?


Lots of people have no idea how many colors Danes come in! lol. 
How do I feed them? Well, it ain't cheap! LOL. We will be going through nearly 20 lbs of meat per day when the babies are grown a bit and Mousse is home. Even at $1/lb average, which I know we go over depending on what we order that month, I imagine my "pets" budget per month gets pretty close to $600. That's if no one goes to the vet for anything, and I don't need to replace any supplies. 

As for harl x harl. It is a pairing I personally will NOT be doing, as the risk of lethal whites is pretty high. The same as a merle x merle breeding. They are incredibly common with show breeders because they tend to produce more correctly marked harl puppies. They are not frowned upon by most people, though I disagree with them personally. The breeder I got her from does breed within the color families. She crossed them one time in her history of breeding, but hasn't again. She sells puppies to show homes, and I imagine that's why. This particular litter resulted in: 3 blacks, 1 harl, 2 merles, 1 fawn merle, and 1 white.
ETA: This is the exact reason we've chosen our color the way we have. If you notice our females are "patterned" (merle, fawn merle, brindlequin, piebald) and out males are "solid" (brindle, and chocolate) We intend to continue to stick with that rule within reason as best we can in years and danes to come as well, to stay away from producing defective pups to the best of our ability. In return, we will of course be producing off-colored Danes more often than not, and will have great genetic diversity.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, I see. Must be a baby thing  Meep. I hate you for having all these puppies  A good kind of hate though...


And good God. I'm a little upset that I'm spending $80 a month on dog food. But that's mostly cause I'm currently unemployed. I'll feel better about it when I have a steady income...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> Okay, I see. Must be a baby thing  Meep. I hate you for having all these puppies  A good kind of hate though...
> And good God. I'm a little upset that I'm spending $80 a month on dog food. But that's mostly cause I'm currently unemployed. I'll feel better about it when I have a steady income...


Haha, I have a lot more dog to feed than you do! 
In all reality, I feel very very blessed to be financially stable, and have a business that is growing incredibly well in this economy. My dogs are my life and I'm lucky enough to be married to someone who feels the same about them as I do. We spend a lot of money on them, that's for sure, but we feel like it's so worth it. We so far have been unable to have kids, and my visits to a fertility specialist have not been promising so I guess in a way it's also been another reason we just dive on into these babies. In mean that in the best way possible, of course.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Haha, I have a lot more dog to feed than you do!
> In all reality, I feel very very blessed to be financially stable, and have a business that is growing incredibly well in this economy. My dogs are my life and I'm lucky enough to be married to someone who feels the same about them as I do. We spend a lot of money on them, that's for sure, but we feel like it's so worth it. We so far have been unable to have kids, and my visits to a fertility specialist have not been promising so I guess in a way it's also been another reason we just dive on into these babies. In mean that in the best way possible, of course.


I might want to pick your brain someday about your business, if thats okay with you...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> I might want to pick your brain someday about your business, if thats okay with you...


Absolutely! I love what I do, and love talking about it. I try not to do it too much here as I don't want to be "advertising" by any stretch of the imagination, but feel free to PM me, or contact on facebook any time. :biggrin:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing! She is just gorgeous! I've never seen a fawn merle either, and she is just STUNNING. I absolutely adore her! AHH! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

She is very cute! And that color is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for clearing that up about the harl x harl breeding. I thought it was generally frowned upon, too. 
So it is supposed to produce "more defined harls" but this one only produced one harl? Is that right? Strange.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She is just stunning! I can see why you had to have her.....and I can't wait for all the pics. of when everyone is home. It will be fun, as always, to see her grow and mature into a beautiful young lady. How exciting! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SilverBeat said:


> So it is supposed to produce "more defined harls" but this one only produced one harl? Is that right? Strange.


Exactly. It is not fool proof. You can do harl x harl and end up with all merle! It just increases the odds, is all.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Exactly. It is not fool proof. You can do harl x harl and end up with all merle! It just increases the odds, is all.


Well it's good to know that there are *some* sensible breeders out there who will not take that risk.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's simply perfect. She's really becoming a beautiful girl. Even for a fawn merle, she is probably the most stunning one I've seen. I can't wait to watch her grow and better yet, meet her in less than a month!!! WOOT!!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

She is so beautiful!!!! I love her color! In general i love all of your and natalies Danes!

If i didn't live that far away i would defenitely consider adding one of you danes from your breeding program to my family, or do you ship to Austria hahaha !

Congrats she is gorgeous!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

See's just the cutest thing. I think that the puppy pictures should be band from this forum. Every one is getting a new puppy and I'm getting big puppy fever. Waawaa.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!!!! The wait before they actually arrive is the worst isn't it! And then when they get here, time flies way too fast.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of Timber are GREAT, she is so beautiful!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i have such major dane envy for your and Natalie's pack! Timber is gorgeous. maybe one day i will be lucky enough to have my colorful dream puppy...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danecolor said:


> i have such major dane envy for your and Natalie's pack! Timber is gorgeous. maybe one day i will be lucky enough to have my colorful dream puppy...


And what color is your dream puppy, if I might ask?
Mine is chocolate merle or chaocolate harl, but I have not found a suitable chocolate female, so I will just have to wait and hope that some day I can "make" one. lol.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> And what color is your dream puppy, if I might ask?
> Mine is chocolate merle or chaocolate harl, but I have not found a suitable chocolate female, so I will just have to wait and hope that some day I can "make" one. lol.


i really like the "weird" colored merles and harlequins (chocolate harl, brindle merle, dilute chocolate harl, etc). as far as color goes, i love the dilute chocolates. so really there are a variety of diffent combinations i like though i am quite partial to the pattern puppies :biggrin:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

100000000000x beautiful!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I got new Timber Pics today, she's 7 weeks old, and will be here next Friday. 6 more days!!! wooo hoooo!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is stunning. Absolutely gorgeous. I can see the European blood in her and she is going to be one BIG girl!


----------

